# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en el Zújar y el canal del Zújar

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Abro este hilo aunque aún no tengo muchas fotos nuevas de aves de la zona (las que tenía las he ido subiendo en otros hilos). Paso con mucha frecuencia, desde la presa del Zújar a la desembocadura de éste en el Guadiana, y es impresionante la cantidad de especies que voy fotografiando, por lo que voy a empezar con algunas que tomé el pasado sábado:

Empiezo por una cigüeña:



Continúo con unas garcillas:



Y termino con un  somormujo (creo):





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonitas fotos los Terrines  :Smile: 

Sí es un somormujo, aquí en Canchales hay muchos.

Off-topic: Por cierto, ¿que tal el pluvio este fin de semana en Terrines? En Zújar y La Serena parece que ha caído algo más este fin de semana.

----------


## Los terrines

> Bonitas fotos los Terrines 
> 
> Sí es un somormujo, aquí en Canchales hay muchos.
> 
> Off-topic: Por cierto, ¿que tal el pluvio este fin de semana en Terrines? En Zújar y La Serena parece que ha caído algo más este fin de semana.


Desde que empezó el temporal han caído unos 60 litros por metro cuadrado, Federico.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Al final, se midieron unos 75 litros por metro cuadrado en mi pluviómetro en las últimas lluvias, de las que ya casi que no me acuerdo.

Ahora os voy a subir las fotos que tomé el domingo entra la presa del Zújar y Villanueva de la Serena, siguiendo por el camino del canal del Zújar; las primeras, junto a la presa, de una garza real:











En la piscina natural que hay junto a la presa me encontré una paloma anillada:





Ésta la tomé en la zona de el molino de el capellán:



Y ésta, de una garceta grande, en la zona conocida por el badén del Zújar, cerca de una gravera:



Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines en las presa es habitual ver palomas anilladas, nosotros tenemos un transformador que es una estructura rectangular y lo confunden con los palomares.
También todas las perdidas van al cobijo de las bandadas que normalmente anidan en las presas. 
He visto bastantes mensajera hacer paradas en la presa.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo regresé a Badajoz desde el embalse de Zújar siguiendo el curso del canal, como otras veces, y tomé algunas fotos; las primeras de unas garcillas, y las siguientes de un águila culebrera (creo):







Y ahora, la culebrera:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Phoracantha

buen reportaje... la cámara debe echar humo cada vez que la sacas jeje

sobre la garza, fíjate bien en las fotos

en la primera, la segunda y la cuarta, se adivinan unos tonos pardos, o cobrizos, en las plumas que cubren las alas o el cuerpo... fíjate en la segunda foto, en el cuello

incluso el tamaño, se nota como más pequeña, y no por la distancia

yo digo que es imperial... que es todavía mejor "cromo" que una foto de garza real  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> la cámara debe echar humo cada vez que la sacas jeje


Puedo dar buena fe de ello, jeje  :Big Grin: 

El sonido del disparador de la cámara de Los terrines parece igual que una ametralladora, me quedé asombrado  :EEK!:

----------


## Los terrines

> buen reportaje... la cámara debe echar humo cada vez que la sacas jeje
> 
> sobre la garza, fíjate bien en las fotos
> 
> en la primera, la segunda y la cuarta, se adivinan unos tonos pardos, o cobrizos, en las plumas que cubren las alas o el cuerpo... fíjate en la segunda foto, en el cuello
> 
> incluso el tamaño, se nota como más pequeña, y no por la distancia
> 
> yo digo que es imperial... que es todavía mejor "cromo" que una foto de garza real


Bienvenido al foro y muchas gracias por tus comentarios, Phoracantha; en cuanto a la garza, creo que sí, que se trata de una imperial. Además,  suelo ver alguna de ellas por la zona.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Phoracantha

> Puedo dar buena fe de ello, jeje 
> 
> El sonido del disparador de la cámara de Los terrines parece igual que una ametralladora, me quedé asombrado


eso me recuerda... jijiji... me recuerda a una vez estando en un conocido observatorio de Monfragüe, llegó un fotógrafo con un "pepino" que daba miedo, y cuando empezó a disparar jajajaa... yo nunca había visto un cacharro de esos en acción, madre, me entro la risa floja, casi me tengo que salir del observatorio




> Bienvenido al foro y muchas gracias por tus comentarios, Phoracantha; en cuanto a la garza, creo que sí, que se trata de una imperial. Además,  suelo ver alguna de ellas por la zona.
> 
> Un saludo cordial a todos.


muchas gracias por la bienvenida (ya van tres... estoy abrumado)

un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo volví de la Serena en dirección a Badajoz por la zona del canal de Zújar, y pude tomas algunas fotos a unas garcillas y un somormujo:













Y ahora, el somormujo:







Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo regresé de la Serena a Badajoz por el canal de Zújar, y tomé algunas instantáneas de cormoranes grandes, otras de una garza real en una balsa, y otras de una pequeña rapaz que no pude identificar (las dos fotos de este último pájaro tiene poca calidad); aquí tenéis las imágenes:



















Y termino con una de dos cogujadas comunes:



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## jason

Parece un lagunero pero, por favor, ya no me hagáis mucho caso :Frown:

----------


## Madrugaor

Estupendas fotos. Buen teleobjetivo. Vistosas imágenes en vuelo. En fin, que vas para fotógrafo de naturaleza.
¡Buen finde!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Estos azulones estaban el pasado 6 de junio en el embalse de Zújar:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado fin de semana:



















Un cordial saludo.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana en el embalse de Zújar; las primeras de un somormujo, y las siguientes de unas garzas reales en vuelo:











Un saludo cordial.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado lunes en la zona del canal de Zújar; las primeras de una garcilla bueyera, y las siguientes de un águila culebrera europea:











Un cordial saludo.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

La última es de escándalo Los terrines, pedazo foto  :EEK!:

----------


## frfmfrfm

A mi me gustan todas, je,je.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana; las primeras, unass garzas reales en la orilla del embalse de <zújar, que estaban mirando a unas tortugas leprosas que estaban en la peña de la izquierda de la foto (en la segunda recorto las tortugas para que podáis verlas):





Estas dos fotos las tomé en el mismo sitio:





Y estos somormujos lavancos (uno de ellos juvenil), con la merienda en el pico, en una de las balsas que hay junto al canal de Zújar:













Un cordial saludo.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (21-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algubnas fotos de los últimos días; las primeras en una charca junto al embalse de Zújar:















Y la garza real que tomé en una de las balsas que hay junto al canal de Zújar:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (21-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas fotos las hice el pasado 1 de octubre de regreso a Badajoz por la carretera del canal:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (21-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas fotos a una focha común las tomé el pasado sábado desde uno de los observatorios que hay entre el canal y el río Zújar; se confió más de lo habitual:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (30-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os pongo unas fotos de una focha común pescando:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (01-dic-2013),perdiguera (30-nov-2013),willi (02-dic-2013)

----------


## Luján

¿Al final se llevó al cangrejo o no?

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿Al final se llevó al cangrejo o no?


Yo creo que sí, Luján, que no quedaron ni las cáscaras.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Además de la focha común pescando, pude fotografiar algunos pajaritos:















Y los últimos, volando.





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (02-dic-2013),FEDE (15-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (02-dic-2013),perdiguera (01-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines una preciosidad de fotos, muchas gracias.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os pongo unos cormoranes de hace pocos días:













Un cordial saludo.

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (15-dic-2013),sergi1907 (15-dic-2013),willi (16-dic-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado 3 de enero:





Mirad el ambientazo que había en una de las balsas que hay junto al canal:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-ene-2014),FEDE (09-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (05-ene-2014),HUESITO (05-ene-2014),pietro (07-ene-2014),REEGE (17-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

¿Qué son las totalmente blancas? ¿garcetas? Y ahora ¿qué comen en el agua en las orillas del río? Cangrejos no creo que se muevan mucho, y los peces igual.

Qué maravilla ver esa naturaleza. En Madrid se ven ahora cormoranes que bucean  en la parte baja del Manzanares en la ciudad y poblando las orillas de los embalses subidos en cualquier altura buscando carpas. Y gaviotas blancas y cigüeñas que se alimentan en el vertedero de Valdemingómez. Fuera de los alrededores del vertedero no se ven, allí no emigran.

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿Qué son las totalmente blancas? ¿garcetas? Y ahora ¿qué comen en el agua en las orillas del río? Cangrejos no creo que se muevan mucho, y los peces igual.
> 
> Qué maravilla ver esa naturaleza. En Madrid se ven ahora cormoranes que bucean  en la parte baja del Manzanares en la ciudad y poblando las orillas de los embalses subidos en cualquier altura buscando carpas. Y gaviotas blancas y cigüeñas que se alimentan en el vertedero de Valdemingómez. Fuera de los alrededores del vertedero no se ven, allí no emigran.


Creo que eran garcetas, lo que no sé es qué comen; en cuanto a los cormoranes, hoy he estado en el Guadiana en Badajoz, y había muchos (ya os subiré algunas fotos), pero hace unos días, que salí sin la cámara, había un bando enorme, lástima que no pude inmortalizarlos.

Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La cantidad de cormoranes que hay por aquí es tremenda... como no hagan algo ese bicho va a ser un problema.

Cada vez que vacían la presa de Montijo aquello es impresionante, hay orillas que más que marrones se ven negras de tanto bicho.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No estoy muy puesto en el tema, pero mi hermano me comentó en la UE ya estaban tratando una normativa que permita su control en aguas interiores.
 Yo nunca he visto cormoranes en embalses en toda mi vida hasta hace pocos años, y tampoco sabía que eran tan dañinos. Cuando se lo comento a alguien por la zona de Valmayor o Santillana no me creen. Ya lo último en el Manzanares.
 Según mi hermano, hay zonas en Cuenca, en León y Asturias que están masacradas.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos de una garceta grande que tomé el pasado lunes 3 de marzo unos kilómetros río abajo de la presa de Zújar; creo que se trata de una garcet grande:















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (08-mar-2014),frfmfrfm (11-mar-2014),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (09-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana:

Somormujo lavanco:



Cormorán grande:





Garza real (creo):



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (07-abr-2014),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (08-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os pongo unas fotos del pasado 28 de abril, empezando por una garza imperial:

















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (01-may-2014),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (02-may-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos, las primeras de una garceta común que hice junto al badén de Entrerríos, y la última de un cormorán grande que estuvo más sociable de lo normal conmigo, en el embalse de Zújar:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (12-mar-2015),HUESITO (12-mar-2015),perdiguera (17-mar-2015),REEGE (17-mar-2015),suer (13-mar-2015),willi (13-mar-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por las fotazas Los Terrines, las de la Garza Imperial impresionantes. Es una de las aves más bonitas que hay... al menos para mi.
En el Fresnedas no hay muchos cormoranes, pero aguas abajo en el azud, donde tienen mucha más comida y cobijo, está plagada toda la zona por éstos bichos.
Yo les tengo un asco... como casi todos los amantes de la pesca. Cada bicho de esos, se mete muchos kilos de pesca al año.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El pasado 29 de marzo pude fotografiar en el embalse del Zújar lo que creo que eran dos gansos del Nilo, espero que podáis confirmarlo; aquí tenéis las fotos:













En la última, una de las aves se quedó fuera del encuadre, lo siento:



Y esto es todo, a ver si podéis ayudarme a confirmar la identificación, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (31-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (01-abr-2015),willi (01-abr-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines yo es la primera vez que los veos pero según Google parece que llevas razón con los gansos del Nilo.

http://www.zoobotanicojerez.com/index.php?id=1612

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (01-abr-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Francisco, por tu ayuda; unos minutos después, y a unos dos cientos metros, pude fotografiar lo que podría ser un alcaraván. Aunque las fotos no son buenas, ya que salió volando cuando me vió (estaba en la orilla del embalse), os subo algunas, por si pudieráis confirmarme la especie:











Y esto es todo, muchas gracias, y un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-abr-2015),frfmfrfm (03-abr-2015),Galán (01-jun-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sí que parece que es un alcaraván

----------

Los terrines (01-abr-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tiene toda la pinta de ser un alcaraván.
Yo tan solo he visto uno que lo trajo un cazador de la Isla menor de los sembrados de arroz que por lo que decía el hombre había bastantes.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (03-abr-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos del pasado miércoles muy cerca de la boca de Zújar del túnel trasvase Orellana-Zújar; se trata de un gran bando de canasteras, quizás más de 40 individuos, que yo nunca había visto por allí, y se encontraban en un pequeño islote (una especie de bajo), que con mucha frecuencia se encuentra sumergido bajo las aguas del embalse. Me pareció muy ammistoso su comportamiento, ya que me sobrevolaron bastente tiempo pasando un rato muy divertido, aunque por su vuelo rápido y sus regates contínuos me era difícil conseguir enfocarlas:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-may-2015),frfmfrfm (24-may-2015),Galán (01-jun-2015),HUESITO (25-may-2015),Jonasino (25-may-2015),perdiguera (24-may-2015),willi (31-may-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy os voy a poner una secuencia de fotos que hice anteayer martes a las 8 de la mañana muy cerca del embalse de Zújar; me acercaba a una charca y allí estaba una hembra de ánade real con sus polluelos nadando, y en cuanto me vieron se alejaron de mí hasta la orilla de enfrente desapareciendo entre los juncos:





















El desenlace, en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

frfmfrfm (31-may-2015),Galán (01-jun-2015),HUESITO (29-may-2015),Jonasino (29-may-2015),willi (31-may-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Estaba yo todavía enfocando al sitio por donde habían desaparecido los patitos cuando apareció en mi visor un meloncillo (creo), que se metió entre los juncos, y no volví a saber nada más de los pollos, pero sí de la madre, que, pasados unos segundos, salió volando:



Aquí, una ampliación:









Y aquí termina la historia, que creo que no tuvo un final feliz; yo no había fotografiado nunca un meloncillo, y solo una vez antes lo había visto por la zona. No me quedó buen cuerpo después de ver la escena, aunque no se si los pobres pollitos conseguirían escapar del depredador.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (31-may-2015),Galán (01-jun-2015),HUESITO (29-may-2015),Jonasino (29-may-2015),perdiguera (06-may-2016),willi (31-may-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Jo, pues si se queda mal cuerpo... de pensar, lo majos que son los patitos y ese meloncillo??? .
Gracias por las fotos Los Terrines.
Un saludo.

----------


## Jonasino

Preciosas y oportunas fotos "Los terrines". Y el argumento....como la vida misma. Me ha sorprendido un poco el meloncillo persiguiendo a los patitos porque creia que se dedicaban principalmente a conejos y liebres, pero después me he informado que también les dan a las perdices y quiza sea por ahí lo de los patitos. Que lástima

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, es posible que se salvaran algunos. La acción de la madre es para distraer y llamar la atención sobre ella. Los pollos se suelen quedar agazapados hasta la vuelta de la madre.

En todo caso es ley de vida.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado 27 de mayo en que volví a fotografiar las canasteras y encontré en la misma zona a un charrancito común, que ahora os muestro (creo que es la primera vez que fotografío esta especie):









Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-jun-2015),frfmfrfm (31-may-2015),HUESITO (30-may-2015),Jonasino (04-jun-2015),perdiguera (30-may-2015),willi (31-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Preciosa sobre todo la tercera. Eso es aerodinamica. Gracias

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días

Hace unos días (el pasado 25 de abril), paseando por la orilla del embalse de Zújar, me salió una pareja de gansos del Nilo, a los que pude hacer algunas instantáneas. Detrás de la pareja aparecieron nadando 8 polluelos. El vuelo de la collera fue corto, y pronto volvieron a por  los niños. Aquí tenéis la secuencia:



















Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (10-may-2016),HUESITO (06-may-2016),Jonasino (06-may-2016),perdiguera (06-may-2016),willi (07-may-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias, precioso reportaje. :Smile:

----------


## Jonasino

Eso, precioso

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unos pequeñines de los pasados 24 y 25 de abril:











Saludos cordiales.

----------

F. Lázaro (10-may-2016),HUESITO (10-may-2016),Jonasino (10-may-2016),perdiguera (10-may-2016),willi (09-may-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

eres un artista del momento y de la foto "Los terrines"

----------

Los terrines (10-may-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

De los 8 polluelos de gansos del Nilo han sobrevivido 5 por ahora; aquí tenéis algunos de ellos con un adulto:





Un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (21-jun-2016),HUESITO (16-jun-2016),perdiguera (15-jun-2016),willi (21-jun-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a subir fotos de un martín pescador que hice al amanecer del pasado 13 de julio; es la primera vez que tengo la oportunidad de hacer fotos "presentables" de esta especie. Aquí las tenéis:















Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-jul-2016),HUESITO (23-jul-2016),Jonasino (23-jul-2016),perdiguera (22-jul-2016),willi (24-jul-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante. Precioso. Inalcanzables para el común de los mortales.
Ole tus fotos.

----------

Los terrines (23-jul-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Que calidad de fotos. Nos estás malacostumbrando. Oye ?alguna vez has hecho una exposición?

----------

Los terrines (23-jul-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

> Que calidad de fotos. Nos estás malacostumbrando. Oye ?alguna vez has hecho una exposición?


Muchas gracias por tus alabanzas, Jonasino; y no, nunca he expuesto.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantásticas fotos Juan, como siempre. Un saludo.

----------

Los terrines (24-jul-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Después de un verano con casi nula actividad fotográfica (en  mi zona no ha hecho ni pizca de frío), os voy a subir algunas fotos de la semana pasada en la orilla del embalse de Zújar; las fotos son de los pasados 12 y 14 de setiembre, y, como podéis observar, el martín pescador, que hasta hace poco tiempo lo tenía atravesado, ahora se muestra bastante sociable conmigo:

















Un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (20-sep-2016),HUESITO (19-sep-2016),Jonasino (18-sep-2016),willi (03-oct-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Anonadado como siempre me quedo con esas fotos. Que calidad, que colorido, que oportunidad

----------

Los terrines (19-sep-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como siempre muy buenas las fotos. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (20-sep-2016)

----------

